# H&H Anniversary Kake



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have wanted to try Anni Kake for a while. I haven't smoked a lot of kake tobaccos and I was interested in trying it simply because it was a kake and therefore a little different. Many of my favorites are flakes and kakes are similar enough that I wanted to see if it seemed to make a difference to the tobacco, and Anni Kake seemed to be near universally praised. Well, thanks to a sample from DanR on the blind taste test I was able to try it (full disclosure: this review is largely adapted/lifted from my blind impressions of Anni Kake from that thread)...

In the bag, my impression was that is was a nice dark chocolate color cake, with some speckles of lighter colored browns. It smells a little of unsweetened chocolate soaked (sparingly) in some kind of liquor. It also has a faint fruity scent, maybe figs or raisins. It really does look and smell good enough to eat and is reminiscent of a dry and only mildly sweet cake you might find at a holiday or cocktail party.

My initial smoke was out of a MM Pony with some homemade green tea/mint ice tea on the side. I wasn't sure if you should rip off a piece with a kake or cut it off, but I already had my Kershaw Leek in my pocket (great knife) and cut off a chunk and rubbed it out a bit before loading into my pipe.

My initial impression (not knowing what I was smoking) was that this is mostly a VA tobacco. I definitely got the grassy/hay-like flavor and smell of a VA and there was a nice sweetness to it. It has a bit of a fruity undertone to the flavor, though I couldn't tell if it is cased, or if it is just from the tobaccos. There is just a little peppery spice to it from the Perique but it is far from overwhelming. It may be a slightly overly damp tobacco, or that may just be from the (extreme) humidity in the air, I am still not entirely sure. 

After I finished the bowl, I noted that it smoked easily with no need for relights and burned down to a nice mostly gray ash. As I got a bit more than halfway through the bowl, the spiciness became a little more pronounced (but still pretty mild). I noticed no real nic hit, so I'd say it is pretty mild for a VA.



What was my overall impression? 

I have been interested in Anni Kake for a while. Once it was confirmed that my sample was Anni Kake, I went immediately to the Pipes and Cigars website to order 1/4 pound, enough to tide me over a while until I make some room in my cellar (i.e. 1/2 of a bookcase in my bedroom). I really enjoyed this tobacco, and it will become a part of my regular rotation. I wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone considering trying it who is on the fence, get down off that fence and try some.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jeff. AK has been our best seller for awhile, and it's a very unusual blend because it actually contains 15% Perique by weight, yet it doesn't dominate the tobacco because the Virginias are so sweet that it becomes pretty well married. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Russ


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have never tried a "cake". Thanks for the review.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

DanR said:


> Just home from work today and found a FAT envelope in the mailbox. Inside was two giant samples of Frog Morton On The Town and C&D Bow Legged Bear. I've been watching TTecheTTe buy out all the BLB to stock her cellar, so it definitely is one that I was curious about. Now, smelling the sample, I understand why she likes it so much. It smells awesome! I will be enjoying it later tonight. Thanks Mari!!!


Great, Jeff!

I will continue cornering the market in BLB and have just taken a stake in AK to hedge my bet, thanks to Dan. With only 6lbs of BLB and 3 of AK, regular acquistions will ensure a long position.

I found AK tasting just like my fave, a remarkable feat as AK is simply VaPer, but lacking the kick making it more of The Bear's nicer, sweeter, little sister. I've been looking forward to 3yo Bear, and even more so now to see how it will compare to the aged AK, and in 7yrs I can compare apples!

As to the "tin note," I got more molasses and horse manure. If I had not already had an affinity for those aromas, one sip of AK is all I needed to appreciate it as this is one of those baccy's that was different from, and far exceeded, first impressions. The baccy p0rn pics piqued my interest in AK, as I just wanted to take a big bite out of those luscious 100% Ghirardelli chocolate bars, and as it does taste as delicious as it looks it did not disappoint!



blendtobac said:


> Thanks, Jeff. AK has been our best seller for awhile, and it's a very unusual blend because it actually contains 15% Perique by weight, yet it doesn't dominate the tobacco because the Virginias are so sweet that it becomes pretty well married. I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Russ


Dan needs to be on the payroll, or arrested. One "free sample" of '06 AK and I bought 3 lbs, plus some Marble Kake (both H&H firsts for me).

Not having anyone to stop me and fearing I was imminently going to hit the streets to score 5 more lbs, I finally locked (seriously) up my '06 AK baggy in my gun safe. I need to keep it safe as a benchmark for when I receive the young AK.

This little princess will be in regular and frequent rotation for the sheer pleasure of her company!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Six to eight months ago everyone here was on an Anni Kake binge. There was so much talk about it, I bought two ounces of the bulk.

When I tried it I couldn't for the life of me figure out what the deal was. I didn't hate it, but didn't like it either.

Now with only six or eight months on it it is an all together different tobacco. The flavors and smells have mellowed and blended and I wish I bought a pound back then.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

blendtobac said:


> Thanks, Jeff. AK has been our best seller for awhile, and it's a very unusual blend because it actually contains 15% Perique by weight, yet it doesn't dominate the tobacco because the Virginias are so sweet that it becomes pretty well married. I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Russ


_Blast you_, Russ!

I'm accused of having a serious TAD affliction, and the thought that I should attend a meeting crossed my mind, once. I just got my first H&H, and of course the 3lbs of AK is a seriously deficient quantity.

Now I get your email on today's 4th of July special!! Those weren't even near my radar, oh, but that deal, how can I...resist? You really need to add SG Firedance Flake to the special - I _need more!_ Do you have discount codes available, like 4nog's "facebook?"

As you know, SG blended FD with the assistance of an _American woman_, so have it I _must_! After reading some reviews, I feared I may have got 7oz. too much. I didn't plan on smoking this for some time, but was jarring my order today, and "Firedance" just struck me as an apropos smoke for today - not that it should have, but I'm glad it did! I don't smoke aros, but this is not your Dad's aro! I love this stuff and will be getting more, hmm, today...?


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

We would love to run a special on SG tobaccos, but the problem is that they're hard enough to keep in stock without a sale. If we ran a special, we'd get so many backorders that the next shipment that came in would be sold before it got here. I'll suggest the idea, though.

Russ


----------

